# بوربوينت Drilling Engineering



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

dears
here you find the powerpoint documend in​ 
*Plug back Cementing*​ 

http://up5.m5zn.com/lsnqlsj4owwb/12._Plugback_Cementing.ppt.htm​ 
with all my best for you​


----------



## الرهينه (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرآ خوى حامد على مجهودك الرئع و فى انتظار الجديد منك مرة ثانية شكرآ وجزاك الله عنى خير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الرهينه قال:


> شكرآ خوى حامد على مجهودك الرئع و فى انتظار الجديد منك مرة ثانية شكرآ وجزاك الله عنى خير


 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وحياك الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
شكرا اخ ايمن
وحياك الله


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يعمل الرابط الرجاء اعادة رفع الرابط على موقع اخر مع التحية لجهدك الرائع


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## eng-hsk82 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي حامد على هذه المشاركة


----------



## احمد العروشي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وأتمنى ألتأكد مرة ثانية من الرابط


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مارس 2009)

فعلا اخي العزيز انتهت الصلاحيه


----------



## batruna (22 أغسطس 2009)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::57::71::18::8::58::58::85:بارك الله فيك


----------



## ازال رضوان (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك الرابط لايعمل


----------

